# STRATCOM minuteman III Intercontinental Ballistic Missile



## FastTrax (Nov 11, 2020)

America's land based component of our nuclear triad











www.minutemanmissile.com

www.afmissileers.org

www.military.com/equipment/lgm-30-minuteman-iii

www.fas.org/nuke/guide/usa/icbm/lgm30_3.htm

www.cryptome.org/eyeball/n1/n1-eyeball.htm

www.nps.gov/mimi/index.htm

www.loc.gov/item/co0475


https://vandenberg.spaceforce.mil

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGM-30_Minuteman

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minuteman_National_Historic_Site


























www.dailymotion.com/video/x2rqnw8

www.dailymotion.com/video/x7rj029

www.dailymotion.com/video/x7vxwa2


----------



## jerry old (Nov 12, 2020)

FastTrac, guys down here spend large amounts of money for their fancy/dancy deer rifles.  They get out in a back yard, drink beer and
caress their rifles on weekend, brag, lie...
I don't have a deer rifle Trac, so I'm wondering if you could get me  on of those missiles for a weekend or so?
I could set the missile up, call the boys over to Oooooh and Ahaaaaa over my play purty.
It would sure increase my status in the neighborhood. 

 Hope to hear from you...
Do i need to rent a semi-and trailer, a very long trailer.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 12, 2020)

We had one of those in a silo near the town I used to  live it.  All gone now.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 12, 2020)

jerry old said:


> FastTrac, guys down here spend large amounts of money for their fancy/dancy deer rifles.  They get out in a back yard, drink beer and
> caress their rifles on weekend, brag, lie...
> I don't have a deer rifle Trac, so I'm wondering if you could get me  on of those missiles for a weekend or so?
> I could set the missile up, call the boys over to Oooooh and Ahaaaaa over my play purty.
> ...



No problemo jo. I was pondering the deadly Barrett M82 but if you want lethal then I will have my comrade Arkady from the Soviet Strategic Rocket Forces deliver this slightly used with a full warranty Topol right to your "rear" door. However if he is busy doing whatever he does in between Stolichnaya vodka binges I'll have Amazon throw it at your "front" door. Don't forget to duck and cover, er I meant tip.















https://missilethreat.csis.org/missile/ss-25/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RT-2PM_Topol


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 25, 2022)

Redirect to MSF 10/25/2022 1854 HRS


----------

